
Ask HN: What are the best ICO white-papers you read? - sagivo
Looking to read some interesting ICO whitepapers (not to invest). Points to consider:<p>- easy to understand.<p>- in-depth details.<p>- good structure.<p>- disruptive technology.<p>- avoiding marketing buzzwords.
======
sagivo
the originals are: ethereum - [https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/White-
Paper](https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/White-Paper) bitcoin -
[https://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf](https://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf)

